# Rosario - Argentina



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Rosario





































​









CENTER]








​


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

Amazing pic!....Rosario siempre me ha parecido una ciudad muy interesante, espero un dia conocerla.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice looking city. Some interesting and fine looking architecture/buildings here. Thanks for the photos. :cheers:


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

The skyline from the river is looking very impressive.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from the city of Rosario


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

If 3 or 4 corporative skyscrapers (100mt tall) were built in Rosario, it would have a very nice skyline.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## RapadoRosario (May 23, 2008)

Wow! Great pics Nando.
Thanks.


----------



## Estepario (Apr 28, 2010)

*Towers*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great shots, guys! Love this last one! The hustle and bustle of the city! :cheers1:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmmm, it looks like I will have to check out Rosario as well next time when I am in Argentina. I didn't quite realise Argentina has so many interesting cities.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updates from Rozario, Joseph


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

^^

Oh yes, I forgot to say that as well.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ No problem...


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

Linda ciudad y muy buenas fotos  me gusta como esta quedando Puerto Norte


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow! Nice Rosário, beautiful Paraná river.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos Joseph... algunas de mi autoría


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love this last shot! Nice perspective.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Rosario from Paraná river


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing! It looks so dense.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Scalabrini Ortiz Park


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Wonderful thread!! This city is amazing!
Good job guys..


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

:cheers:Keeping posting!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Central Coast Skyline


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Celebrations of the Argentine Bicentennial in Rosario


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice city! On some photos it makes you feel you're in Europe


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Hermoso Rosario como siempre!!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

By http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]










By http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Roque_R (May 30, 2006)

Great Pics!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Festejos del 20 de Junio, Día de la Bandera Argentina...*



Foto de http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcelolevit/


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great pics of my city! Congrats guys.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*National Flag Memorial*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/miltonfenner/4398680440/


----------



## capitan_delete (Dec 28, 2009)

nando...muy buenas las últimas!


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Muy buenas chicos, todo el hilo está genial kay:

La última foto parece una cuadro...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario's skyline*



by Marcelo Savoini


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*"Nuestra Señora del Rosario" bridge*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Circulo Theatre*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/raulsfotos2010/3945824208/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/raulsfotos2010/3945041923/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/raulsfotos2010/3945828006/


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow!!!

The pictures of the theatre are incredible!!!!
I would like to see more of Rosario!


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes, the theatre is certainly impressive. Seating on SEVEN levels?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kay:...Great photos on this thread...thanks.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Argentina is rich.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Amazing shots


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!! Rosario is so beautiful!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Atardecer en el Parque Nacional A La Bandera*


Monumento a La Bandera - Rosario por marianoc, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Riverside Park*


Domingo por la mañana en el parque por juannypg, en Flickr


Rosarinos paseando por el parque por juannypg, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario at night...*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/amrock84/6292503669/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/koluso/6293422870/in/photostream/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Really good pics!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By KENNYKOEGLER


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4922143500/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/colofuel/5161491466/in/photostream



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4006224612/in/photostream/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/renata-santoniero/4877733996/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Rosario por S. Lo, en Flickr


Rosario por S. Lo, en Flickr


Rosario por S. Lo, en Flickr


Rosario por S. Lo, en Flickr


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

*Such a lovely city... It's been 2 years since my last visit... I'm desperate to return!!!*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nando_ros said:


> Great updates, Joseph.
> 
> :cheers:


Thanks Nando


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*North district of Rosario*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## cristian815 (Jan 23, 2010)

¡Hermosa ciudad!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, lovely photos of Rosario, Argentina....:cheers:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6659105369/in/photostream/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6659176005/in/photostream/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6661884739/in/photostream/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Pic by zazianza


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/diegoeidelman/6873511671/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/diegoeidelman/6873497107/in/photostream/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario at Night...*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/diegohernanibarra/6400700133/in/set-72157624052975486/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing, really nice shots...kay:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good Skyline


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6968946043/in/photostream/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6822829060/in/photostream/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6826597376/in/photostream/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6822780336/in/photostream/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6822789510/in/photostream



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6968915069/in/photostream



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6974090643/in/photostream


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good pics


----------



## dEmian (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Credits by Lewinsky


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

^^ Awesome updates Joseph kay:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Pics by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5022319320/in/set-72157625040680436


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/futuredays/4710953986/in/pool-rosarigasinos



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6968937791/in/photostream/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6968915069/in/photostream



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6822829060/in/photostream/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6822790814/in/photostream/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6826597376/in/photostream/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanmiroba/5432281014/in/pool-rosarigasinos



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6968939061/in/photostream/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6974090643/in/photostream



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6968931205/in/photostream/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6822780336/in/photostream/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6822789510/in/photostream


http://www.flickr.com/photos/susana12/6030518369/in/photostream



http://www.flickr.com/photos/futuredays/5317981889/in/pool-rosarigasinos


http://www.flickr.com/photos/diegohernanibarra/4772907356/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcelosavoini


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Juramento passage*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful images from Rosario...:cheers2:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*National Flag Memorial*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/colofuel/6991618658/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/colofuel/7137699969/in/photostream/


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*la segunda ciudad de argentina*

no hay duda q rosario es la segunda urbe mas impresionante de argentina...es un buenos aires pero mas pequeño....

lindas fotos.


----------



## MarcosU2 (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/principiante_/4953101556/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos indeed from Rosario


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Rosario desde el aire por Mónica Fein, en Flickr


Rosario desde el aire por Mónica Fein, en Flickr


Rosario desde el aire por Mónica Fein, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

bboy hip hop rosario-8880 por Jose Villamil [(●)], en Flickr


bboy hip hop rosario 8873 por Jose Villamil [(●)], en Flickr


bboy hip hop rosario-8493 por Jose Villamil [(●)], en Flickr


bboy hip hop rosario-9276 por Jose Villamil [(●)], en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

nublado by BAD design, on Flickr


vuela by BAD design, on Flickr


anfitaetro rosario by BAD design, on Flickr


atardecer desde el rio by BAD design, on Flickr


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Rosario is such a lovely city. Besides the good looks, this city also has a very charming glow.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Y un día la lluvia se termino por juannypg, en Flickr


Cuando finaliza el día, nos regala la hora magica de los atardeceres. por juannypg, en Flickr


Hora azul de los barcos por juannypg, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos from Rosario...kay:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Acto 20 de Junio 01 por Mónica Fein, en Flickr


Acto 20 de Junio 02 por Mónica Fein, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

"La plaza San Martín" by Marcelo Savoini, on Flickr


Fuente de las Utopías by n[AC]ho <°))))><, on Flickr


by http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanmiroba/6998815204/in/photostream


. by Dr.MaZzA, on Flickr


by http://www.flickr.com/photos/bubbletoes/7917429124/in/[email protected]/


Monumento a la Bandera | Proa by n[AC]ho <°))))><, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Basílica Catedral de Nuestra Señora del Rosario by n[AC]ho <°))))><, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

La peatonal por morrissey, en Flickr


Palacio Fuentes | Rosario por n[AC]ho <°))))><, en Flickr


Edificio "Bola de Nieve" por n[AC]ho <°))))><, en Flickr




La lluvia por morrissey, en Flickr


Nochecita rosarina por juannypg, en Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

If people did not know this was Argentina they might think it was some where in Europe..:dunno:.. I mean that in a good way, not a put down..:cheers1:


----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow amazing pictures!, Rosario is growing a lot!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Rosario at night (now better quality) por Andrea Rock, en Flickr


Ciudad de luz por Andrea Rock, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from Rosario....:cheers2:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Taken by me...


----------



## BornVillain (Oct 2, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## BornVillain (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## BornVillain (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## BornVillain (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good pics


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Me encantó la última foto. Muy buena !!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Monumento a la Bandera por Nkolus, en Flickr


Llueve en el río mientras amanece por Diego ヅ, en Flickr


Mesas Vacías del Quilagua por Diego ヅ, en Flickr


MACRo por Diego ヅ, en Flickr


pescadors por eargeles, en Flickr


----------



## dEmian (Dec 5, 2007)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Rosario vista desde Granaderos Baigorria por juannypg, en Flickr


La ciudad y su río por juannypg, en Flickr


Torres por Matias.Cornalino, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

from Facebook


----------



## Rastacoqui (Aug 18, 2008)

Preciosas las fotos de Rosario!


----------



## Hank75 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nando_ros said:


> from Facebook






che te la estan haciendo mierda...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...90_4039019496942_883017439_n.jpg&size=800,400












saludos!
impresionante foto.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Rosario, Arg. por HORACIO ARTERO, en Flickr


vistes a Rosario por eargeles, en Flickr


Monumento a La Bandera Nacional Argentina por Mauro Pasquini, en Flickr


Tu Amanecer por Diego ヅ, en Flickr


Parque España por Mónica Fein, en Flickr


pescadors por eargeles, en Flickr


Tres (nocturna) por Diego ヅ, en Flickr


Puente Rosario Victoria por Mónica Fein, en Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Edificio de la Aduana. Rosario. por A+Meni, en Flickr


Fuente de las Utopías. Bajada Sargento Cabral. Rosario. por A+Meni, en Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great new photos from Rosario...thanks @Nando_ros and @nadielosabra. :cheers:


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Rosario: l'heure bleue por Andrea Rock, en Flickr


Noche de Gloria en Rosario por juannypg, en Flickr


La "Hora Azul" por diegohernanibarra, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Adidas 21k por Nkolus, en Flickr


Bicibar Cell Drinks por . M a r t @ . ♦♦ , en Flickr


Azul Violáceo por Colo Eiguren, en Flickr


Relax por Andrea Rock, en Flickr


cruzando por Gabriel Norberto, en Flickr


Gente que viene y gente que va... por lu6fpj, en Flickr


Maratón por juannypg, en Flickr


Peatonal Córdoba por Damian Quaglia Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

. por Dr.MaZzA, en Flickr









por Betolandia, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Nordlink Rosario por victor san, en Flickr


Av.Estanislao Lopez por victor san, en Flickr


rosario-victoria por victor san, en Flickr


Rio por victor san, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Luces en la ciudad por Koluso, en Flickr


La ciudad de los labios tan maquillados por мiιтоη, en Flickr


Rosario - Nocturna - Night Shot por fedepo18, en Flickr


Las 4 esquinas por FernandoRey, en Flickr


Puerto Norte por Koluso, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Estacion de Omnibus Mariano Moreno por Guilleflash, en Flickr


Esas luces que vienen del tunel por Guilleflash, en Flickr


heavy traffic lx por FutureDays, en Flickr


Calle Corrientes por Colo Eiguren, en Flickr


Atardecer en el Jardín Francés por Koluso, en Flickr


Puente desde la Isla 2 por tomasdb, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

(photos by me)


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

(photos by Bauhaus)


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Great photos of Rosario!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice pics, great society and people, awesome density, similarly to San Miguel de Tucumán city


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Monumento a la Bandera por Nkolus, en Flickr


Caravana de los Deseos por Andrea Rock, en Flickr


Av. Pellegrini - Rosario por aletheia261, en Flickr


Peatonal Córdoba a 1.8 por diagus, en Flickr




el cairo en Arkham. por Escino Luccana, en Flickr


CSC_2363 por PecaFlor, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I love the last pic, keep them coming!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos. :cheers:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

parque españa por Walter Turu, en Flickr


"La esquina de VIP" por Marcelo Savoini, en Flickr


Plaza Pringles por renata.santoniero, en Flickr


Iglesia por wanmiroba, en Flickr


esquina de Rosario por wanmiroba, en Flickr


Calle lateral al Monumento a la Bandera - Rosario - Argentina por Humberto Terenziani, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.telam.com.ar/notas/20130...eriodismo-argentino-organizada-por-argra.html


----------



## pablord (Nov 20, 2011)

Excelentes fotos , que ganas de estar ahi


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

DSCN2471 - View of Rosario por LowCountryBird - AndreaWilliams, en Flickr


Monumento por renata-twist, en Flickr


Rosario por renata-twist, en Flickr


Rosario atardecer por renata-twist, en Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

2009-04-22_Palacio01_13x18 por raulsfotos2011, en Flickr


2009-04-22_JockeyClub01_13x18 por raulsfotos2011, en Flickr


Bv. Oroño. por lu6fpj, en Flickr


Basílica Catedral de Nuestra Señora del Rosario-Rosario Argentina por Estudio Signart, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Excellent pictures of Messi and Che's home city, keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Today: gas explosion in an apartment building, 8 dead 63 injured*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

pics 2, 3, 4 by poponoso
pic 5 by Levit Marcelo


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fantastic the last pic!


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

It seems there will be a new highrise in the city, let's hope it has a good design


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@nadielosabra:
Photos: credits - no credito: delete



@Nando_ros: Where are the credits on these photos you posted?


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Monumento Nacional a la Bandera por Gpiseri, en Flickr


Edificio de la Aduana. Rosario. por A+Meni, en Flickr


Silos Davis por Koluso, en Flickr


Laguito por wanmiroba, en Flickr


Restos del Puerto Viejo y Pescadores por Diego ヅ, en Flickr


Palacio fuentes - Rosario por diagus, en Flickr


La plaza y el palacio por juannypg, en Flickr


Música dos. por Gabriel Norberto, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

"Un paseo por el parque Independencia" por Marcelo Savoini, en Flickr


Rosário, Sta Fé, Argentina por renata.santoniero, en Flickr


Terminal por Claudio H. Fibla, en Flickr


La Favorita por Guilleflash, en Flickr


"Casa de España" por Marcelo Savoini, en Flickr


Rosario por Santiago Bernaudo, en Flickr


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

MESSI's hometown <3


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Hassoun said:


> MESSI's hometown <3


*Leo Messi in Rosario...*


SOCCER-LATAM/ARGENTINA-MESSI por xiaoyi660, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Nordlink Nocturna por victor san, en Flickr


Av.Estanislao Lopez por victor san, en Flickr


Ciudad Ribera por victor san, en Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/neoris









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neoris









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neoris


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3048/3029326195_aaa6a0eca9_b.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuiti78









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuiti78









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuiti78









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuiti78


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuiti78


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Beautiful, really beautiful!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Bajada calle Bs As por F2 Photo Studio, en Flickr


Biking en el Monumento por Marilina Martin, en Flickr


MASSIVE ATTACK+SKATE4U by BP por Marilina Martin, en Flickr


Acá también se respira tango por wanmiroba, en Flickr


nightlife w/belu #1 por /reshi, en Flickr


Set en el Laguito por PhOtOsLaVe, en Flickr


clubbing por Marilina Martin, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Rosario CITY por PhOtOsLaVe, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Photos by Roque_R (SSC Argentina)


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Skyline por victor san, en Flickr


Rosario de noche por Matias.Cornalino, en Flickr


Muelle 2 // Fondo: Puente Rosario-Victoria // por Mula Plateada, en Flickr


----------



## ussagus (May 6, 2006)

*Sunrise in Rosario*









*Sunset in Rosario*









*Full Moon*









*After a storm*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dont forget to post the credits - source of your photos you posting. Thanks


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Coffe click por Miguel_Iglesias, en Flickr


"El Círculo" por ferdinandesosir, en Flickr


BN016 por Victor Lefelman, en Flickr


B14FMTMax400024 por Victor Lefelman, en Flickr


Bike Ride por Gabriel Norberto, en Flickr


Rosario - Argentina por CCherry Blossom, en Flickr


----------



## ussagus (May 6, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151989430093901&set=o.46223349818&type=3&theater


----------



## ussagus (May 6, 2006)

Photo by Abraham ...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=562134&page=24


----------



## El_Fer (Apr 3, 2013)

Hermosa Rosario!!


----------



## ussagus (May 6, 2006)

Photos taken by rohan2k...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415834&page=162


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Monumento a la Bandera con fondo del Rio Paraná por Humberto Terenziani, en Flickr


aEdificios-peatonal-Cordoba por danroc, en Flickr


Parque de España 004 por danroc, en Flickr


Esas luces que vienen del tunel por Guilleflash, en Flickr


Puente Nuestra Señora del Rosario por *Ge®rge*, en Flickr


----------



## MarcosU2 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Rosario*










Del Facebook del Diario La Capital


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^..I have never seen that part of the city from that vantage point before, gracias..:uh:..:uh:..:uh:..kay:kay:..:cheers1:


----------



## rosarino20 (Oct 27, 2009)

EDIT


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

"Puerto Norte visto desde lejos (1)" por Marcelo Savoini, en Flickr


"Puerto Norte visto desde lejos (2)" por Marcelo Savoini, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Cantemos la Navidad por Andrea Rock, en Flickr


Estamos listos para Navidad / Ready for Christmas por Andrea Rock, en Flickr


La Navidad por Andrea Rock, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Rosario from the air:*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome videos!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Photos by *FedeRos* (SSC Argentina)


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Rosario during last night's storm that covered the central part of the country, including Buenos Aires city.*



dEmian said:


> Fuente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*A 2011 video of Rosario.*


----------



## ussagus (May 6, 2006)

Fuente: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Co5GijkeG...00/1531821_10201017466700375_1373607782_o.jpg


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Río Parana - Rosario por Guilleflash, en Flickr


Barranca iluminada por Guilleflash, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Amaneciendo en el Monumento a la Bandera por Colo Eiguren, en Flickr


Esq,San Lorenzo y Sarmiento por Oscar Sacchi, en Flickr


Palacio Fuentes por Oscar Sacchi, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Ciudad Ribera - Puerto Norte por otogno, en Flickr


Ciudad Ribera - Puerto Norte por otogno, en Flickr


Ciudad Ribera - Puerto Norte por otogno, en Flickr


Ciudad Ribera - Puerto Norte por otogno, en Flickr


----------



## ussagus (May 6, 2006)

ROSARIO - Ciudad Ribera por Da de Rosario, en Flickr


ROSARIO - Ciudad Ribera por Da de Rosario, en Flickr


ROSARIO - Ciudad Ribera por Da de Rosario, en Flickr


ROSARIO - Ciudad Ribera por Da de Rosario, en Flickr


ROSARIO - Ciudad Ribera por Da de Rosario, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Very nice pics !


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Rosario desde el aire por aseguiprod, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Video made by forum user ussagus:*



ussagus said:


> *Ship Spotting Rosario...*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Amanecer esperando al cometa ISON por otogno, en Flickr


Amanecer esperando al cometa ISON por otogno, en Flickr


Amanecer esperando al cometa ISON por otogno, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Bolsa de Comercio por GermanLopez, en Flickr


Sweet Child O' Mine por GermanLopez, en Flickr


Pasaje urbano por juannypg, en Flickr


de Par en Par por Gabriel Norberto, en Flickr


Depósito 11 por José Ninguém, en Flickr


Trick the Truck por GermanLopez, en Flickr


sunset por FutureDays, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

2009-04-22_JockeyClub01_13x18 por raulsfotos2011, en Flickr


2009-04-22_PalacioFuentes11_13x18 por raulsfotos2011, en Flickr


2009-04-22_Edificio01_13x18 por raulsfotos2011, en Flickr


2009-04-22_SindicatoSeguro01_13x18 por raulsfotos2011, en Flickr


2009-04-22_Palacio01_13x18 por raulsfotos2011, en Flickr


2009-05-06_ElCirculo01_13x18 por raulsfotos2011, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Rosario por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


Una casa singular por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


Rosario por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


Tipas a ambos costados por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


Donde va la gente cuando llueve? por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


DSCN8451 por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


ROSARIO 264 por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


CEC a colores por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


Nueva área ribereña (I) por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


Un zoom a los suspiros por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Aqualina view por quemas™, en Flickr


Aqualina view por quemas™, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

-----*>*

Panorama Aqualina view por quemas™, en Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Beautiful images, nice arquitecture and modern buildings


----------



## Matiaaas (Mar 28, 2013)

Que hermosa es Rosario!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Rosario por Betolandia, en Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/amrock84


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/amrock84


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Sin título por Vale Kalus, en Flickr


Aguas Danzantes en Parque Independencia por ● SandroG, en Flickr


Crepúsculo en la Peatonal por . M a r t @ . ♦ de regreso ♦, en Flickr


Sin título por maldonado2011, en Flickr


Catedral rosario por juanchiktm, en Flickr


Atardecer en el Puente Rosario- Victoria por roxboyer, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

atardece ya por jlbravin, en Flickr


hdr2 por juanchiktm, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

argentina-2266 por marcelo de breyne, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Puerto Norte urban development under construction*


Puerto Norte, Rosario, Argentina por maxem en flickr, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Sin título by victor san, en Flickr


Sin título by victor san, en Flickr


Noche de niebla by victor san, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Edificio Bolsa de Comercio. por -Juancho-, en Flickr


DSC_0112 por emi.follin, en Flickr


DSC_0070 por emi.follin, en Flickr


DSC_0043 por emi.follin, en Flickr


Rosário - Argentina por FagnerMartins, en Flickr


BF1150005 por Victor Lefelman, en Flickr


Rosário - Argentina por FagnerMartins, en Flickr


Noche en el Monumento a la Bandera | pic in comment por . M a r t @ . ♦ de regreso ♦, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Rosario by See-be-r Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Untitled by Esteban Pagliaricci, on Flickr


Untitled by Esteban Pagliaricci, on Flickr


Untitled by Esteban Pagliaricci, on Flickr


Untitled by Esteban Pagliaricci, on Flickr


Untitled by Esteban Pagliaricci, on Flickr


Untitled by Esteban Pagliaricci, on Flickr


Untitled by Esteban Pagliaricci, on Flickr


Untitled by Esteban Pagliaricci, on Flickr


Untitled by Esteban Pagliaricci, on Flickr


Untitled by Esteban Pagliaricci, on Flickr


Untitled by Esteban Pagliaricci, on Flickr


Untitled by Esteban Pagliaricci, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I find this city a good choice too visit/explore in Argentina, intriguing. Many fine looking pix of places/buildings with a Spanish/Italian populous much like BA.....Viva Rosario.....let's tango....:dance2::dance2:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Vista desde edificio Museion by Walter Trentin, en Flickr


Palacio Fuentes by Walter Trentin, en Flickr


Palacio Cabanellas by Walter Trentin, en Flickr


Planetario by Walter Trentin, en Flickr


La fluvial by Walter Trentin, en Flickr


Columnas Parque Independencia by Walter Trentin, en Flickr


La favorita by Walter Trentin, en Flickr


Bolsa de comercio by Walter Trentin, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Rosario desde las Islas by ovalci, en Flickr


Buque cerealero by ovalci, en Flickr


Cruzando by ovalci, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Source


----------



## MarcosU2 (Apr 29, 2009)

Source


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

--


Peter_Vidana said:


>





Peter_Vidana said:


> foto de Monica Fein en flickr
> 
> 
> tres fotos de Daniel Fabri


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Daniel-Fabri-Fotografía-Aérea-302451153217632/?fref=photo


https://www.facebook.com/Daniel-Fabri-Fotografía-Aérea-302451153217632/?fref=photo


Rosario from the Paraná river,Santa Fe province, Argentina by Maximiliano Buono, en Flickr


Rosario from the Bridge by Jorge Toselli, en Flickr


Puente - Bridge by Walter Trentin, en Flickr


Rosario de noche - Rosario at night by Walter Trentin, en Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On Rosario:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Taken from the video of Quick City Overview: Rosario:


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome pictures the last ones!! :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Boulevard Oroño*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Monumento Nacional a la Bandera by Javier Parigini, en Flickr


Rosario - Río Paraná by Javier Parigini, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Rosario, Argentina by Leo D, en Flickr


Rosario, Argentina by Leo D, en Flickr


Rosario, Argentina by Leo D, en Flickr


Rosario, Argentina by Leo D, en Flickr


Rosario, Argentina by Leo D, en Flickr


Rosario, Argentina by Leo D, en Flickr


Rosario, Argentina by Leo D, en Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Always good too see this unknown beauty.....nice updates, but we could view more....next time maybe??..kay:kay:


----------



## pija.grande.lechosa (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## pija.grande.lechosa (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## pija.grande.lechosa (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## pija.grande.lechosa (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## KingCold (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## KingCold (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## KingCold (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## KingCold (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## KingCold (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## KingCold (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## KingCold (Mar 18, 2020)

çççççççççççççççç


----------



## KingCold (Mar 18, 2020)

ç







ç


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Cine El Cairo by Hernán Paredes, en Flickr


Rosario city. by adrianarca, en Flickr


A barrer las veredas en Plaza Pringles by Secretaría de Ambiente y Espacio Público, en Flickr


Consolato Generale D'Italia Rosario by Javier Parigini, en Flickr


Cristo Rey Church, Rosario, Fisherton by Jorge Toselli, en Flickr

DJI_0026 pellegrini-2 by Secretaría de Ambiente y Espacio Público, en Flickr

Puente Rosario - Victoria by Javier Parigini, en Flickr


----------



## KingCold (Mar 18, 2020)

*




























*}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

20170812_162023 by Eliana Settecase, en Flickr

20170907_174044 by Eliana Settecase, en Flickr

20160323_192056 by Eliana Settecase, en Flickr

20170907_165438 by Eliana Settecase, en Flickr

20170824_182958 by Eliana Settecase, en Flickr

20170711_180147 by Eliana Settecase, en Flickr


----------



## HELLOMYHONEY (May 28, 2020)




----------



## HELLOMYHONEY (May 28, 2020)




----------

